# Sim City Bahnhof Bug?



## LeChiffre95 (10. März 2013)

Kann es sein, das der Bahnhof beim neuen SimCity manchmal nicht richtig funktioniert?

Ich habe einen schön angeschlossen, etc. aber mir wird gesagt, dass er nicht mit der Region verbunden ist.


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

Klar, kann alles passieren ich glaube meiner war genauso buggy.
Flughafen, Stadtzug, Boote und erweiterter busbahnhof für touristen funktionieren aber einwandfrei.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (10. März 2013)

Mit Stadtzug meinst du die Straßenbahn, oder?


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2013)

Wie meinst du genau mit "schön angeschlossen"?
Irgendwo in deinem Stadtgebiet geht ein Gleis lang.
Damit muss der Bahnhof verbunden sein.
Man kann nicht einfach zwei Bahnhöfe haben und Gleise dazwischen.
Dann passiert gar nichts^^

Ich hatte aber auch schon ein Gebiet, ohne Gleise.
Obwohl die Regionsvorschau auch da Gleise verspricht.
Also alles (Negative) ist möglich.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (11. März 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar. Der Bahnhof ist an das Regionsnetz angeschlossen und es gibt einen Wendekreis, damit die Bahnen zurück kommen.


----------

